# The cat who spoke to me with telepathy



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

First off, let me say I don't really believe in heebie jeebies and psychic stuff. I attribute the following to the fact I was insanely worried and having a dream like this would have been natural.

Bandit is a touched cat. She was raised in a kennel at the pet store and was always a little strange. She always chased imaginary objects and would spaz for no reason, moreso than the normal cat. She liked to stare up into the ceiling (ceiling cat?) for long periods of time. She got into EVERYTHING... including the trash when the pantry door was shut! She is a creative cat, often walking on the piano. Over time, we swear she was doing it on purpose as her "melodies" became more complex. She loved this moo cow slipper that looked just like her. (see below)

One day, she got out of our house. She was gone for three days. I put up fliers in the neighborhood and I was worried sick!

On day five, I dreamed that I looked out my bedroom window and she was in the backyard, running towards me. I woke up, and with the dream in mind, went to the back door to see if by chance she was there.

Major shock-- SHE WAS THERE! Just like I had dreamed only moments before. Poor thing was covered in soot. She had a temperature and all four paws were blistered. We think she got stuck on a car engine or something like that somehow. We took her to the vet and got her treated for dehydration and possible infection. She never really was the same after that... as if she were normal to begin with.

My ex-husband is now her keeper. The few times I've been to see her, she has run up to me very happily... I miss my little Bandit Moo Cow.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

What an interesting thing to have happened. Glad you were able to find her! She reminds me of my moo cow, Oreo (see pic in my siggy).


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

If Io were telepathic (or maybe I was receptive) I think it would go like this:
_Hey...
Hey
Hey!
I'm hungry
Hey!
I'm hungry
I want some food
Hey
I'm hungry
Feed me_


I am glad I am not telepathic.


----------

